# If you were a serial killer..



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

What type of serial killer would you be? What type of person would your victims be? How would you go about it?

Here are some different types of serial killers:

- Thrill seeker: See outsmarting law enforcement as a game, enjoy media attention, police pursuit, and evading the authorities. They send messages, and keep records.

- Mission oriented: Feel they are doing society a favor by eliminating certain people, perhaps for moral reasons.

- Lust/Power oriented: Enjoy the victim's terror, suffering, and screaming. Kills for the pure turn-on. The amount of pleasure the killer derives depends on how much they torture their victim. The more heinous the torture, the more aroused they become.

- Visionary motive type: This type is considered insane or psychotic. They often hear voices in their head telling them to commit the crime. They may also see visions.

But you are not limited to these. Be creative.

(**Posted in this section because of the potential explicit talk in response to the questions.)


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

i'd stalk them for a week and judge thme on their moral goodness-andi'd then choose whether to kill or spare them. i'd use a sniper rifle.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I guess the mission one, though I don't think I would be into torture, just getting rid of them when they annoy me. Shoot and run is how I would go about doing it I guess from a distance. The victims would be evil people who don't know how to leave people alone.


----------



## Andy (Jul 7, 2010)

*What type of serial killer would you be?* 

Honestly, I'd be a "Lust/power oriented" killer. It would be sort of an extension of the sadism I already have, but in a much larger way. It would be... well, beautiful. 

*What type of person would your victims be? *

People I was attracted to, most likely. I always have a strong urge to damage those that I enjoy most just to see how much of it they can take... Since we're talking torture due to the "Lust/power" theme, I would be able to respect what a strong person they were... It would make them even more attractive, though being dead would be a turn off. Probably petite women.... Dark hair with light eyes... Brown hair with green eyes is the most desirable at the moment... Shy with tendencies to study a lot, and fidgit or stutter when they get nervous.... 

*How would you go about it?
*
Oh, that's easy... People always think I'm so sweet and innocent... I could convince such a person that they needed to help me... I'm really good at looking like a scared, lost child trapped in a teenager's body... We'd go somewhere isolated, and I'd knock them out... When they woke up, they'd be tied spread-eagle... And then I would start torturing them... It would be wonderful. Maybe I would tape it for later, so I could enjoy it over and over.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Excellent response.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

*What type of serial killer would you be? 
*
- Thrill seeker: See outsmarting law enforcement as a game, enjoy media attention, police pursuit, and evading the authorities. They send messages, and keep records.

By far, it would be a desire to be great at what I do and to outsmart and outplay all of them. Also, I would toy in such a manner to volunteer in the investigations. 


*What type of person would your victims be? 

*Interesting and weird people, to keep a theme I would want people in the Arts field, gender wouldn't be an issue for me. It would just be whomever, I'd like them to be somewhat well known.*


How would you go about it?

*Guns are too impersonal, and something like strangling would be too personal. I would opt for Knives, or Poison.

I would not need to stalk or even surprise my victims, they would probably walk through my front door and think nothing strange. Sitting down for a dinner I could poison them, or find an opening to stab. I would make sure they learn of what I'm doing just before I do it as well, talking in a smooth and nice manner while they are obviously falling victim to a strong poison.

And the most interesting part, I would set them up in an artfully manner. It would be as beautiful as it is disturbing, in their preparation they almost wouldn't look real. It would not look as if it was rushed, because it wouldn't be. 

Stuff like hanging from the ceiling in a puppet-esque manner, over some canvas of blood patterns. I'd either remove all but one article of clothing, or leave all but one on. Perhaps a half skinned skull on a pedestal. Splitting one in half long ways and having the sides near touching each other (reaching out).

*Edit:
What would be your trophy?

*Concept photography of the "scene" that I have created.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd do do it for the challenge and fun of coming up with a complex plan/strategy to successfully carry out the killings and evade arrest. Oh God...that sounds fun!

Really, I think that I'd kick into vigilante style and target people who I'd feel somewhat just for killing. 

How I wold go about it would depend and would vary. I think that I'd like to leave my mark on every killing. I'd bring my love of novelty into it by making there be something unique about every one of my murders. 

Also, I'd like to have my own get-up...Yes, I am a nerd :bored:


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

ooh Andy you're fucked up D: haha

I think for me I'd have to be motivated by ideals on some level, having my own set of ethics. How much the person suffers would probably depend on the degree of their own crimes.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

*What type of serial killer would you be?* 

A combination of the Visionary and the Missionary. The voices and the visions would show me who needed to die to help make the world a better place. It would put me on the path to leading the world so as to help it.

*What type of person would your victims be? *

Generally leaders of anything larger than a city that I felt were doing a poor job or people I felt were "evil." So the rapists, the murderers, the abusers, but not the people who committed petty crimes like theft. They wouldn't be worth my time on the time-sensitive "mission" I would have.

*How would you go about it?
*
I would try to vary the ways that they were killed so as to throw off those that would try to catch and stop me from doing this. Though I would probably stay within guns and knives and try to keep the deaths quick and (relatively) painless. I would likely kill with fire on occasion, but that would be too personal and thus would make me (in my mind at least) easier to catch.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Rogue Eagle said:


> ooh Andy you're fucked up D: haha
> 
> I think for me I'd have to be motivated by ideals on some level, having my own set of ethics. How much the person suffers would probably depend on the degree of their own crimes.


Nothing fucked up about a good imagination. I appreciate everyone's creative answers in this thread.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

*What type of serial killer would you be? *
All of the above. The top type is Thrill Seeker, then Mission Oriented, then Visionary, then Power. I would enjoy killing meat heads, and that would be the thrill seeker inside of me. The Mission Oriented would be killing cops who rape or kill others or steal from poor and beat their wives/children. Visions in my head would be symbolism. If I'm killing people and I'm seeming to go about it for inane reasons, why not follow my fucked thoughts? Perhaps not inane, but insane. 

*What type of person would your victims be? *
Stupid people who cluster fuck in a herd. Rapists. Druggies. Hookers. Shady assholes. Sluts who have bleached hair. Women who let doctors inject toxins into their lips and bodies. Quacks who waste money on plastic surgery instead of actually saving lives, lives of the poor. ESTJ police officers. Along with most of the other Si and Se. Religious fear mongers who tell you abortion will put you in hell. Preacher's who collect money to steal and support their child porn collection. Rock stars who sing about fucking whores when they have children and a wife at home. Cheaters. People who have three somes, especially when they're with someone. Married couples who go to sex parties. Swingers. Pick up artists. Magicians. Cheesy rappers. Strippers. Concrete headed therapists who hardly get paid anything and assume you have millions of mental disorders. Flirty people. Directors who ruin my childhood who re-make movies into shit. Anyone who makes anything cliche and over populated. Girls who kiss girls to get attention. Anyone who treats those like children who have disorders/disabilities/diseases. Someone who steps on others to get ahead. Stupid girls who pretend to be into mmorpgs, science, math, books and any other idea that doesn't seem conformist so they are liked more. Non-conformist conformists. The asshats who go to hot topic and the mall. People who get mad at me for being honest. 


*How would you go about it?*
I would be myself. Meek, timid, shy. Take them to a deserted beach, have a party and spike the mass amount of alcoholic beverages and drugs with poison. They wouldn't be able to die unless they drink enough, so I'd let them fuck each other in a huge disgusting orgy and let them swim in the ocean. If they don't die from drowning first, I would dig in the sand and find my secret switches and encase them all in the gigantic net I've painstakingly stitched together with wire and rope and watch them all scream, flailing their arms as if being attacked by sharks all while I sketch everything. Or video tape it, taking still frames so I can paint my master piece and never show anyone but those who understand and love me. If there are survivors, I have a detonator.


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

Type of Killer:

Very much a Mission type, because I see removing certain kinds of filth from this world as a prerogative. Some people just cause problems in this world, and they should be eliminated.

Victims:

KKK members, Nazis (Neo/wahtever), Sexual Predators/Rapists (Including the Catholic Priests), Cocaine/Heroin/Meth makers and distributors, Corrupt cops, Corrupt politicians, Rich people who are too self-righteous to help people who have less than them, Etc etc. (Basically any and all things I've ever complained about on the boards or chat and then things I haven't even bitched about yet)

How I would kill them:

Let the punishment suit the crime. Rapists will be killed by means of castration/etc and raped with knives/barbed wire. KKK members will be lynched and/or burned on crosses. The rich will be gagged and suffocated with money or melted with coins. Drug pushers will be given lethal OD's that would kill an elephant. Corrupt Cops will be shot while eating doughnuts (or whenever if they don't abide by stereotypes, hell, it's their job, it's cliche and probably would go unnoticed), Politicians would probably have to be strangled/suffocated in their beds or gassed while in their offices.

In the end, I wouldn't want to be caught...even if it was a public figure, I'd like to find a way to do it with as little evidence to my wherabouts and that I did it...make it look random, unconnected. The more I can kill, the better, because it would make the world a better place removing such filth.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Mission oriented. They would _deserve_ to die, all of them. They would have to be guilty of some serious crime and out of the reach of ordinary justice. Otherwise it would be random - things I happened to hear about that made me angry. I would not have too organised a system, for this would be a way to get tracked.

It would be a hobby though, and I would take years off, if necessary, to make the trail cold. All victims would be strangers, so that no personal connection could link me to any one of them. I prefer arsenic and isolation, but a variety of modus operandi would be best, adapted to the situation at hand. Perhaps with some significance to the victim, although if I get too into that it would link the crimes together and I have no interest in that. No need to fetishize. It is inefficient.

I would also get heartturnedtoporcelain in on it as my willing dupe. She has already agreed that she would blindly follow me should I go off the deep end and start killing people, since I would probably have very convincing reasons. I could use her to distract the authorities, if necessary, lay a false trail to her, kind of thing. No one would ever suspect her if there was evidence that was interesting but inconclusive. Much as I am an unlikely suspect myself, _*no one*_ would suspect her upon meeting her. But it could buy me time and sow indecision and doubt.


(I hope this is never used as evidence - you're not secretly a cop, are you? :shocked


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Thrill seeker.

After years, and by then many more years, of researching many topics from occultism to conspiratology, linguistics to mythology - I should think I'd be quite the challenge.

*Who would I chose as victims -
*People in power.

*How would I kill them -
*Torture. Long, bloody, torture. Torture far, far worse than anything ever dreamed up by Dr. Ishii.


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

I cannot answer this question for when I actually DO start killing people, there will be no discernible pattern with which to link me. 

But, everyone that will die at my hands has it coming. I can reveal (and promise) that much.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Mission-Orriented.

I'd go after people who damage society like political nutjobs (left and right wings), rapists, abusive partners, theives, libertarians, terrorists, and morons. I'd also kill girls who would not date a guy shorter than they are. Also, bridezillas and their ilk are on the list, such as people on My Super Sweet 16.

I'd probably use a knife or a gun, and maybe go in for a bit of sexual thrill on some of my more deserving targets.


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

*What type of serial killer would you be? 
*I'm more of a mission orientated/revenge killer.
*
*
*What type of person would your victims be?*
My victims would be the mainly be the people who really deserve it but if I was a serial killer then I wouldn't be above killing people I didn't like at all. My victims would be other serial killers, racists, people in power who are doing way more harm than good, drug dealers/makers (the really bad stuff like heroin and meth), and rapists. Raping an innocent person doesn't go well with me at all, they should expect a sniper bullet into to kneecaps and private area. 

*How would you go about it?*
I'd go the silenced sniper rifle route, also. It's safer and I'm less likely to get caught.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

*What type of cereal killer would you be? 
*A stupid one. Like forgetting weapons at the crime scene, leaving a ton of DNA samples, maybe falling asleep at the crime scene.
*
*
*What type of person would your victims be?*

Mostly people who i despise for some petty reason.

*How would you go about it?*
I'd plan it 10 minutes in advance, asked a cop where i could buy some murder weapons, called information to get their home adress and off we go dressed as a ninja. Let the carnage begin!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

This question is quite hard, as I don't find murder justifiable, I certainly don't believe in revenge/vengeance and I wouldn't get pleasure from torturing/harming others. However, if the hypothetical I has to be a serial killer for some reason, then this is how I would answer the questions.

*What type of serial killer would you be? *

A careful serial killer, making sure to leave as little evidence behind as possible and making sure that my victims were chosen well - I certainly don't want to kill people who benefit society. I think I would be a mission oriented serial killer. 

*What type of person would your victims be?*

People who abuse their power/influence/authority - examples would include corrupt police officers, paedophile priests, corrupt politicians who have little concern for the public etc. People who are unashamed bigots - racists, homophobes, misogynists etc, but only the ones that are in a position of power, influence or authority (for example, someone high up in the BNP, rather than some lowly BNP member), so that their poison is removed from society. 

I would also go after other serial killers as well, if I was able to track them down. If I really must kill others, then I would want to have some of my victims be murderers themselves, so that in a way I balance out my own crimes.

*How would you go about it?*

I don't know how to use any guns, but if I had a sniper rifle I would find it very useful. If I was able to sneak up on them I would probably just cut their throat from behind.

I probably wouldn't plan it out too much, but instead track the intended victim and wait until I had a good chance of killing them.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

*What type of serial killer would you be?* 

Thrill-seeker. I already am one, just not to the extent of killing.
*
What type of person would your victims be? *

The most random people, that way they couldn't track who I was going to go after. Young, old, middle-aged, black, white, asian, spanish, rich, poor - everyone.
*
How would you go about it?*

Stalk them for a while, learn the schedule of course. I would rather kill them in their own house, so if they don't have an alarm, that's just perfect. If they do, well, I know how to disarm alarms, so that's fine too. I think it would be more fun to have to use my environment than to come fully prepared. So I think I would kill them with something in their own house. I carry a knife though, so I would probably keep that on me just in case. Then I would have to come up with some kind of mark or symbol to leave behind.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

Mission/Thrill seeking. I would start with my arch-nemesis, the one who hurt me more than any other. I care nothing for anyone who broke my heart; it heals, but my enemy crushed my soul. I'm not sure how long I would go about tracking him or how I would get inside his house, but I would find a way and then I would plunge a dagger into his gut and watch him die slowly and painfully. After that I would go for people who abuse their power and snipe them. 

My mind would get ever more perverse as I cultivate my garden of hate. Once I got bored with sniping CEO's and politicians, I would turn to arson and explosives. I would burn the rich people's homes that create an eyesore on the side of the mountain and I would level a project full of gangsters and crack whores. I would feel a twinge of guilt for the children I murdered, but it is for the greater good since they are going to grow up to be gangsters and crack whores anyway.


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

I'd be a lust/power oriented killer...I'd seduce someone and just at the moment of orgasm I'd cut their throat. Not sure yet who my victims would be, that would take some planning.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

Gosh I feel so dirty typing that above. And then I go on to fantasize about murder some more. :shocked:


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Somewhere between this










And this










But mostly the Joker. And that includes both Nicholson's and Ledger's.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd kill the boy who raped me when I was a freshman in high school. The vile act alone doesn't fill me with malice, but knowing he's bound to do this to another girl does. He not only doesn't appreciate his family, but he doesn't appreciate his life or the life of others. 

How would I go about it? Well, since he made his friend watch while it occurred, I'd have my best friend as my accomplice. I'd go to his fancy fucking law school he didn't get in on his own merit during a Halloween party. Since it would be Halloween, everyone would be disguised. My friend and I would use Facebook to find this wannabe-socialite's location. At the party, my friend and I would be dressed as Barbie dolls or Betty dolls (with masks). While there, we'd find his location and pretend to be belligerently intoxicated and ask if he'd go outside with us to walk us home or something. He definitely would because we'd be seen as prey to him. Once we get him outside, we'd walk to a parking lot where our car would be.. we'd taser him a few times then put him in the trunk. Once we got him down, we'd inject him with some sort of muscle relaxant (just enough to make it hard for him to move). Then we'd drive him to a nearby ocean, where we'd tie him up with duct tape and duct tape his balls and make him think we were going to castrate him. Then we'd pretend to leave him there to bleed out and pretend to drive away. When the ruse was up, I'd hand him a gun and remove my mask, then I'd rape him with a gun and force him to place it in his mouth. And force him to pull the trigger himself.


This used to be something I thought about when it first happened, I don't have any desire to do it anymore though at all.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ *semisarcastic and kind of disturbed* Is there any female here who hasn't been raped and posts regularly?

Also, did you know that you can rape a male with your own anatomy?


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

^Oh noes. Looks like it's going to be a flame war anytime soon...^


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't want to derail the thread, but I'll reply to MN's post.



Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ^ *semisarcastic and kind of disturbed* Is there any female here who hasn't been raped and posts regularly?


That's the horrific thing - many women will suffer some sort of sexual assault in their lifetime. We as males don't have to worry (as much) as women when out in public, but women have to be on alert almost anywhere. Probably everyone knows at least one woman who has been sexually assaulted. Meanwhile, sexual assaults against men are much lower (although they still do occur).



> Also, did you know that you can rape a male with your own anatomy?


As rape is an act of violence and dominance over another person in a sexual way, anyone can rape and anyone can be raped. men can rape men and women, and women can rape men and women. If a woman forces a man to have normal hetero sex, that's rape, just like if the roles were reversed.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Godfuckingdamnit. Look, everyone drop that subject before I have to slap some logic and reason into both sides.


----------



## DecayisinevitableisISFP (Jul 23, 2010)

I would be *Mission Oriented.*

I want to rid the world of evil people. I'd like to be a sniper. An assassin. Yeeeaaaahhhh.....cold and methodical.


----------



## DecayisinevitableisISFP (Jul 23, 2010)

Most people I know are shocked that I think murder can be justified.
I would have no problem ending the life of another person if they deserved it. I'm not just talking about people who hurt those I care about, of course they deserve it, I mean all the sick bastards out there.

Some people just need to be dead. Some people do nothing but ruin the lives of people around them. Some people are fucking up the world.

They should be erased.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

DecayisinevitableisISFP said:


> Most people I know are shocked that I think murder can be justified.
> I would have no problem ending the life of another person if they deserved it. I'm not just talking about people who hurt those I care about, of course they deserve it, I mean all the sick bastards out there.
> 
> Some people just need to be dead. Some people do nothing but ruin the lives of people around them. Some people are fucking up the world.
> ...


The problem with vigilante justice is it gets very sloppy and many people who are actually innocent get persecuted/prosecuted.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> *What type of cereal killer would you be?
> *


I lol'd
I also went on a fruit loop killing rampage...


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

Promethea said:


> What type of serial killer would you be? What type of person would your victims be? How would you go about it?
> 
> Here are some different types of serial killers:
> 
> ...


Creative eh?

I'd be a *Mercenary/Assassin*-type serial killer. If there's nothing to get out of killing these sad sacks of flesh, why do it? Let them lead their lives the way they want to. However, for the right price, heads will roll and lives will be ended. Then the client that I did the dirty business for had better pay up or else.

I'd kill people of great importance and group leaders. There's nothing quite like making one action then seeing it have far-reaching effects, like seeing that group's followers act like chickens with their heads cut off. Also, it would be absolutely energizing working my way around the security around that important person in order to put an end to him. Plus, think of how much money there would be in doing things like that. I could make a "killing" off of that kind of business. Get it, "killing"? MUAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA!!!!!!!!!

I'd make such assassinations happen in a variety of ways. If they're a long ways away and have their heads out in the open, I'd plug a sniper bullet in them from miles away. Say that the victim is holed up in a well secured compound? I'll rig up C4 around the compound then blow that place up to smithereens. Then if he's still not dead yet, I'd take advantage of the shock and awe from the explosion, then kill him. I'd use whatever it'd take to get the job done.


----------



## DecayisinevitableisISFP (Jul 23, 2010)

Selden said:


> The problem with vigilante justice is it gets very sloppy and many people who are actually innocent get persecuted/prosecuted.


1. There are no truly innocent people except for young children.
2. It doesn't have to be sloppy. It can be thoroughly researched. The subject stalked and investigated before a decision to terminate is made.


----------



## DecayisinevitableisISFP (Jul 23, 2010)

BTW I think I'd like to get paid as well. Altho I would only take contracts on the assholes I think deserve it...after I've done my own research on them of course.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

DecayisinevitableisISFP said:


> 1. There are no truly innocent people except for young children.
> 2. It doesn't have to be sloppy. It can be thoroughly researched. The subject stalked and investigated before a decision to terminate is made.


1. Not true, there are innocent people. Most people tend to be good intentioned. And the number of innocent people in jail (as well as people in jail just for drug use) is way higher than you'd expect.

2. But there can be mistakes. Obviously if someone's a known serial killer but the chances of finding one, and finding without a shadow of a doubt, is rarely done. Mostly just in crime shows. Most criminals don't walk around shouting "I'm the bad guy!" Plus, it brings into question what defines a bad person? And can't there be redemption?


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Nyx said:


> I lol'd
> I also went on a fruit loop killing rampage...


Damn skippy! Cereal are our friends. But dont lesbians eat...lol just had to type that one  .


----------



## DecayisinevitableisISFP (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes it would be hard to know for sure who is evil and who is not. That's why investigation and surveilance(sp?) is necessary. I'm not just talking about whether someone is a murderer, rapist, child molestor. There are corrupt greedy bastards out there who make decisions that hurt us all as well. Social workers who ignore obvious signs of abuse in foster homes, foster parents who neglect or abuse the children, men who run sex slavery rings.....it is endless.

I'm not talking about killing people who are SUSPECTED of being guilty. I'm talking about killing those who are PROVEN to be guilty but the system fails to punish. And the system does fail...all the time. The really clever criminals and murderers or the really rich find loopholes to get away with their crimes. 

Of course many things can be taken into consideration. Did a person kill in self defense? Did they kill becuase of money? Or did they kill becuase they enjoy it? Did they sanction the death of alot of people becuase of money? Did they look the other way...though they had full knowledge...of murders that took place?

So many reasons.....so many guilty people. Of course there are different levels of guilt. Different levels of wrong. 
It would just come down to whether I personally am offended or if their being gone will make a difference.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

I could see myself beginning as somewhat of a Mission Oriented type. Killing people I saw as boils on society that needed lancing. Like the foot of god stamping out a smoldering cigarette. I would observe, wait for an opportune moment, and eliminate them as efficiently as possible and dispose of the bodies in a way that was either undetectable or that cast suspicion onto others. It would be about eliminating as many of those I deemed necessary and not getting caught. The methods would be whatever was most convenient and effective - no signature method of execution, just whatever happened to get the job done. Garnering attention from the media and authorities would be the last thing I would want.

What would begin as something done to cleanse society would gradually begin to escalate as I found myself being able to get away with more and more, and the Lust/Power factor would come into play. Not just killing for the sake of accomplishing a goal but because it satisfied a deeper desire. The circle of those I targeted would slowly grow from just people I deemed as harmful to society to others with far less objectively despicable criteria - such as individuals who reminded me of those in the past that had wronged me, or perhaps something even more vague. 

My methods would no doubt change from quick and effective means of killing to those far more violent and carnal. Not just about eliminating them, but in making them suffer and gaining some satisfaction in their suffering. The Visionary angle might even come into play before all was said and done. 

As my lust for the kill would grow, my M.O. would no doubt grow sloppy. Sating my urge to kill would usurp my need for discretion, and it would end badly.

"He seemed like such a nice guy."

Bonus - Here is the trailer for Dexter Season 5. If it's half as good as Season 4 I'll be happy-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUbCMbW-BRE


----------

